
Ask HN: Self hosted online IDE - gravypod
I know this has been asked a few times in the past but I don&#x27;t remember any real progress being made in the commends section.<p>I was wondering if anyone from here uses an online&#x2F;web based IDE for development that you can host on your own hardware.<p>I write a lot of C, Java, Python and I think I&#x27;ll be branching out to a few other languages as well, so it needs to be able to support a wide range of features.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something like this because I&#x27;m interested in using a very lightweight and energy efficient laptop for my day to day life (this way it&#x27;s battery lasts long and it will be lighter then my Y70) and I still want to be able to develop on it.<p>I love lint and cross class completion features, so those are the biggest plus.<p>Anyone know of anything?
======
mattkrea
Cloud9 is worth looking into.

[https://github.com/c9](https://github.com/c9)

~~~
gravypod
Does it do more than just web-development? I like doing systems level stuff
sometimes.

~~~
n17r4m
Online at c9.io, they support c and c++. I'd imagine that would translate to
the self-hosted edition. I really enjoy the features provided, and so far it
has coped well with every language I've thrown at it, including outliers like
livescript, purescript, etc..

------
debacle
Cloud9 is fantastic for my purposes, but I generally have it open alongside a
ssh session so I can do compiling, grep, etc.

------
balac
A good vim setup will do what you want...

~~~
S4M
There's also emacs server.

